# seamans record book



## mike 555

in my seamans record book 
on page 4 is the following.
B.S.I.C.,please tell what
does this stand for??
mike


----------



## Ian

British Seaman's Identity Card serial number.


----------



## mike 555

BA204259 said:


> British Seaman's Identity Card serial number.


thankyou young man,
i now want to know what i did with mine,oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Cloud)


----------

